# measurement failed using ECM8000 / TASCAM US-144 MKII USB



## streamer (Jul 22, 2011)

I tried for days now but not get any decent graph anymore out of REW. It was working in the beginning but after another week I wanted to test again and have problems since.

What I noticed is that after calibrating the SPL in REW it will not fall down from 75dB to lets say 50dB. 
When calibrating the SPL in REW I'm using the ECM8000 and set the output to 75dB with help of the Galaxy CM-140 SPL meter. After calibration, when the pink noise stopped, the SP level remain on 75dB and is not measuring the actual SP of lets sya 50dB.

I'm not sure what combination of switches I have to set on my Tascam to be sure that the correct Line-IN is used.

If you have a simular setup, please let me know your settings.
This situation is now driving me crazy 

I'm using the following setup:
Microphone: Behringer ECM8000
Soundcard: TASCAM US-144 MKII USB

I use the calibration file of the ECM8000
I have a correct calibration file of the Tascam from the beginning when it worked. When I now try calibration it is not a straight line as stated in the manual

The ECM8000 is connected to the Right MIC IN via and XLR cable.
The Right Line-OUT of the Tascam is connected via a single cinch towards left and right line-in of the preamp using an Y-cinch cable.

For calibrating the Tascam I used a cinch cable at Line-out to a jack connector at Line-in.

Software settings in Tascam are:
Audio Performance: Normal latency
Sample Clock: Automatic
Digital Output: S/PDIF
ch1 and ch2: analog input
ch3 and ch4: digital input
line outputs: ch1 & ch2
digital outputs: ch3 and ch4

Soundcard preference settings in REW:
Input and Output device: Default device.
Windows control panel for soud has the Tascam device for playback and recording.

Settings on Tascam harware are:
Mic/Line-Guitar: Mic/Line
Phantom: On
Mono: On
Mon Mix balance knob: Computer
Line Out: Max
Phones: closed
Input L knob: closed
Input R knob: before halfway (4th dot on left side)


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

streamer said:


> ,,,,,,
> I use the calibration file of the ECM8000
> I have a correct calibration file of the Tascam from the beginning when it worked. When I now try calibration it is not a straight line as stated in the manual
> 
> ...


Try This ;

> Unplug your ECM8000 microphone ( at the Tascam input ) from the US-144  ( & turn off phantom power while you're at it )
> Run a single cable, connecting only Right Output to Right Input ( Line Level connectors ) .
> Calibrate the level with the SPL meter .
> Run another sound-card calibration .


Please Post a Graph if this doesn't work out .

<> EarlK

BTW ; the SPL meter was likely "overloaded" in the process of calibrating it . Closing & Reopening the SPL window usually "un-freezes" it's registration .


----------



## streamer (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi EarlK

Thanks that you want to help.

I did run a single cable, connecting only Right Output to Right Input ( Line Level connectors )

For calibrate the level with the SPL meter I guess you mean the one in REW.
I wonder how do I to calibrate as I see the value of dB(C) and the input level.
What do I need to fill in as value at the pop-up box?

What I noticed in general is that the ECM8000 connected to line-in on the USB Tascam is not responding on external sounds. Tried several combinations in the Tascam config and also put Tascam in soundcard preferences as input/ output.
When I disconnect the USB Tascam and use the internal soundcard of my laptop, it does respond. I hope it is a simple setting and not that the Line-in is blown up or something like that.

I included the graph I created now with callibrating the soundcard.








Hope you can help me further


----------



## streamer (Jul 22, 2011)

Just FYI this is a measure last time it worked:


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

> Thanks that you want to help.
> 
> I did run a single cable, connecting only Right Output to Right Input ( Line Level connectors )


- You're welcome !
- One must calibrate the soundcard without the microphone plugged in . That's why I asked you to unplug it .



> For calibrate the level with the SPL meter I guess you mean the one in REW.
> I wonder how do I to calibrate as I see the value of dB(C) and the input level.
> What do I need to fill in as value at the pop-up box?


- To calibrate the builtin SPL meter ( from REW ) one simply follows the directions that flash up when one first goes to make a measurement ( but only after accomplishing a successful soundcard calibration ).

- Simply put , the software plays some PinkNoisePN and you put the Radio Shack SPL meter ( on "C" weighting ) right where your test mic is / then you take a reading on your meter & enter that value into the appropriate box in REWs' SPL Meter window .



> What I noticed in general is that the ECM8000 connected to line-in on the USB Tascam is not responding on external sounds. Tried several combinations in the Tascam config and also put Tascam in soundcard preferences as input/ output.


- The micrpohone has to be plugged into the PreAmp with the XLR input ( with 48 volts turned on ) to work . 
- Plug it back into the mic input ( *only after* ) you have achieved a good sound-card calibration .



> When I disconnect the USB Tascam and use the internal soundcard of my laptop, it does respond. I hope it is a simple setting and not that the Line-in is blown up or something like that.


The internal soundcard is most likely responding because it's builtin mic is on & picking up room sounds .
- You can't use this builtin mic with REW .










> Look at the picture I just posted / make sure the "monitor mix" dial is set to *computer *.
> Also, make sure that the Tascam is set as the "default" soundcard within the audio control panel of the computers software ( as well as, choosing "default device" within REWs preferences window ) . 
> Try another calibration with just the (Right Chnl) loopback cable in-place / ie; output to line input plugged in ( no microphone ) .


<> EarlK


----------



## streamer (Jul 22, 2011)

> One must calibrate the soundcard without the microphone plugged in . That's why I asked you to unplug it .


This is indeed what I did (to unplug it)




> To calibrate the builtin SPL meter ( from REW ) one simply follows the directions that flash up when one first goes to make a measurement ( but only after accomplishing a successful soundcard calibration ).



Oke, then I understood you correct and followed the correct procedure.




> Simply put , the software plays some PinkNoisePN and you put the Radio Shack SPL meter ( on "C" weighting ) right where your test mic is / then you take a reading on your meter & enter that value into the appropriate box in REWs' SPL Meter window.



Oke, then I understood you correct and followed the correct procedure.



> The micrpohone has to be plugged into the PreAmp with the XLR input ( with 48 volts turned on ) to work .
> - Plug it back into the mic input ( only after ) you have achieved a good sound-card calibration.



Oke, then I understood you correct and followed the correct procedure.



> The internal soundcard is most likely responding because it's builtin mic is on & picking up room sounds .
> - You can't use this builtin mic with REW.



Clear to me, but I wanted to make clear that with a different (internal) souncard REW is reacting.




> Look at the picture I just posted / make sure the "monitor mix" dial is set to computer.



Thanks, this is what I indeed did.




> Also, make sure that the Tascam is set as the "default" soundcard within the audio control panel of the computers software ( as well as, choosing "default device" within REWs preferences window ).



I checked it and this is indeed the case.




> Try another calibration with just the (Right Chnl) loopback cable in-place / ie; output to line input plugged in ( no microphone ) .



Tried it again, but unfortunately with the same results.

Pfff I'm getting worried.
Hope you can help me further....


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

> Tried it again, but unfortunately with the same results.
> 
> Pfff I'm getting worried.
> Hope you can help me further....


That's too bad .

It's time that you checked this soundcard out for proper functionality .

*Output ;*
- Play back some of your favourite music through this card while its' connected to your stereo . 
- Listen for obvious problems .

*Input ; *
- Record from your favourite CD, any track you know into . It's a free download for this recording software .

- Same thing ; see if you can get input / & then ( if you can ) record a track ( Export it as a WAVE file ) then play it back with Windows Media Player ( or whatever you use / maybe FooBar ) .


That's all I can think of for now .
FYI ; I had read earlier this year, that this series of soundcards had some early teething pains ( problems ) when first released. Maybe yours has gone bad ( it does happen ) .


<. EarlK


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

From your first post ;



> *Soundcard preference settings in REW:*
> Input and Output device: Default device. * ( GOOD ) *
> 
> Windows control panel for soud has the Tascam device for playback and recording. * ( GOOD ) *
> ...


Describe your "loopback cable" please .

Is it the same cable that you used previously, when you had some success ?

How about posting a picture of the cable ?

And then post a picture of this cable plugged into the the soundcard ( backside ) .

<> EarlK


----------



## streamer (Jul 22, 2011)

> It's time that you checked this soundcard out for proper functionality


I will do that, in the weekend I have more time and will test like you described and let you know.



> closed


Is indeed Off



> Describe your "loopback cable" please


Single cinch cable with a female cinch/jack adapter



> Is it the same cable that you used previously, when you had some success ?


Yep, its the same cable



> How about posting a picture of the cable?


In the weekend I will make a picture and post it


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Make sure REW is set up to listen to the Right channel, might be set to Left. The test cal plot you posted shows mainly noise pickup, with harmonics of the 50Hz mains frequency, typical of an unconnected input.


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

JohnM said:


> Make sure REW is set up to listen to the Right channel, might be set to Left. The test cal plot you posted shows mainly noise pickup, with harmonics of the 50Hz mains frequency, typical of an unconnected input.


Thanks for the fresh perspective John / let's hope that's the problem / I'm plumb out of solutions .

<> EarlK


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

:dontknow: 

Any luck getting things to work ?

Any new developments about your calibration dilemma ? onder:

<> EarlK


----------



## streamer (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks for your updates. This is highly appreciated.
Last weekend I had to work as it was very busy over there so sorry for my late response.

To come back on your remarks:



> Describe your "loopback cable" please.


It is a cinch cable and at one end I put a a mono Y-Jack plug adapter on it.




> Is it the same cable that you used previously, when you had some success?


Yes, it is the same as previous times used.



> How about posting a picture of the cable?





> And then post a picture of this cable plugged into the the soundcard ( backside ).


Batteries of the cammera are now charging and will post the pictures highly appreciated.




> Make sure REW is set up to listen to the Right channel, might be set to Left


This is indeed put on Right Channel.


I installed the Software that is included with the Tascam Software for mixing.
Then tested the input signal by recording voice. However the recordings where very softly recorded.
I'm thinking of calling the shop where I bought the card as the card has 3 Year warranty according the website.
I have to say that I more or less gave up...


----------



## streamer (Jul 22, 2011)

Hope the quality is oke:


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

Really now, you should post pics that are in better focus .

The following pic / appears to show the "line output" knob is turned off ( or "closed" in your parlance ) .

So, if indeed the output has been turned off ( closed ) / turn it up to 12:00 o'clock / and then try another soundcard calibration .

If the output has always been at some sort of reasonable level in your previous calibration attempts / then yes, I agree , it's time for you to talk to the people who sold you the card .

<> EarlK


----------



## streamer (Jul 22, 2011)

Uploaded pics with better focus now.
Tried to set also the settings I used.


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks for the clearer pix !

Since you've stated that you tried a calibration with the output turned up ( at one time, to full on ) & more recently ( I think ) to around 11 o'clock , I guess thats not the problem .

I now think you're at the point where you need someone in the same room ( as your soundcard ) to lend a helping hand . I think we've exhausted all the possibilities here . 
- Is the place you bought the card from, close enough for you to visit ( & get some advice ) ?

Sorry, that's all I got :hissyfit: <> Earl


----------



## mr.chill (Aug 25, 2011)

I can see you are using RCA to RCA for calibrating the card, i just ordered a male xlr to male rca cabe to make the calibration, doesnt that work?

Tried using a rca to jack that went from the line out to the line in with no luck


----------



## accessdenied (Oct 20, 2011)

well?
did u make it work finally?

I just wanna buy the same equipment as u got...
I didn't quite understand do u got preamp for the mic at all?


----------



## accessdenied (Oct 20, 2011)

Hey EarlK!
U got same stuff as streamer?


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

> Hey EarlK!
> U got same stuff as streamer?



No, I have nothing in common with his setup .

> I use an M-Audio Fast Track Ultra ( USB ) soundcard .

> My mic is an older * Audix TR40 .* 

> OS; XP Pro , SP3



<> EarlK


----------



## Threads (Mar 20, 2013)

I have a similar set up. I have the same sound card and have a Dayton EMM-6 calibrated mic.
I have yet to get passed the calibration stage.
I need to get a 1/4 TRS to 3.5mm mono RCA cable to begin trying.

Have you been able to get successful calibration files OP?
Sooo tired of sound card troubleshooting :hissyfit:. . .

My monitors are connected to my sound card via the L & R RCA outputs. 
Is this going to be an additional issue? 
Do I need a sound source for sound card calibration?
Or will I be able to unplug the loopback after calibration before moving on to the next step.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Hi threads,

I can’t tell from your post if you haven’t had success in your attempts to generate a calibration file, or if you haven’t been able to perform one because you don’t have the right cable. You need a 1/4" TS-to-RCA cable for the loopback (there’s no such thing as TRS-to-RCA, and I’ve never heard of a 3.5mm mono RCA). The cable can be unplugged after the calibration. In my experience with the US122, I had to push the levels in REW higher than recommended to generate the calibration file. If you don’t have any luck, it’s not a big deal. The US122 and 144 have ruler-flat response, down maybe 1/2 dB @ 20 Hz, so there’s no pressing need for a calibration file. You can just use it “as is.”

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Threads (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi Wayne! :wave: 
Thanks for your timely response, assumed this thread would be dead.

Yea I meant TS  words are a balancin' act

Yeah I'm not surprised about the sound levels, when I was initially attempting to caliberate but with a wrong cable I couldn't even get the levels loud enough in REW. Set the cap on everything and put ear plugs in and set it to max without being close to the minimum level required. I figure it was my sillyness for having a stereo RCA cable go through the digital coaxial In's and outs.

I just purchased a couple TS - Mono rca cable to replace the stereo ones for my monitors. Their like 5 feet long, with the balanced insert jack being connected to the unbalanced rca with that long of a run would it better to just not calibrate? I was going to look for a 1ft cable specifically for this, but do you feel it isn't worth calibrating. In the least I suppose I'll try with the long cable either way, if it turns out significantly not flat shall I just go without a cal file?

Much love Wayne and thank you for all your time/energy helping out people! :clap:


----------

